# Aquaponics



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

I grew up on a far mand have gardened for many years but recently I decided to try my hand at some aquaponics. Aquaponics is a system set up to raise water borne livestock (ie talapia, shrimp, catfish, etc) in a contained system while circulating the water through a medium that will both filter and benfit from the nutrient in the water. Following is my intent... I will post pictures and results as they are available. 

I. LIVESTOCK
1. Build containment for the livestock.
2. Prepare Water for Livestock
3. Stock and Successfully grow livestock.

II. PLANTS
1. Build a small experimental greenhouse to house plants
2. Build flood tables and a sytem to manage the flow of water.
3. Plant and successfully harvets plants. 

III. EXPANSIONS (longterm upgrades)
1. Build a Solar Heater that will enable me to grow livestock year round.
2. Develop a gravity and solar powered water flow system. 
3. Work on my ability to breed and hatch my own livestock. 

If you have any ideas or suggestions they would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

*Part I Section 1 COMPLETE*

Predating this thread I purchased an above ground pool on clearance last year and I will be using it as my livestock container for now.

This past weekend I put it up and filled it. My next step will be to allow time for natural algaes and bacteria to grow in the water. Similar to prepping an aquarium in your home.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Just a side note:

Catfish have a strong, hollow, bonified leading spine-like ray on their dorsal and pectoral fins. As a defense, these spines may be locked into place so that they stick outwards, which can inflict severe wounds...(From wiki)

These same spines can do damage on a above ground pool setup. Some have said adding large rocks around the inside of the pool would help. IMO - I don't think so ... (From *Andi )

Look forward to reading more about your project. :goodluck:


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I am very interested to see your progress as well. I've been daydreaming of doing the same on a smaller scale, especially after reading about the folks in Arizona who turned their in-ground pool into a greenhouse and tilapia pond. GardenPool.org | How we turned an old backyard swimming pool into a self-sufficient garden in a desert city.

Pictures would be greatly appreciated as well!


----------

